# Built my brother and sister-in-law some custom cabinets.



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I built my Brother some kitchen cabinets, told him I was going to design and build the way I wanted to, and here is the finished work. Took me awhile but did it by myself. The doors were hard to build and the design of the 3 panels I had not seen before. Under all the arches I made roll top material and inserted lights, bar, Venta hood above sink. All upper cabinets are 16 inches deep instead of 12 .On the end of frigerator is a pantry with 7 inch deep shelves, End of upper and lower cabinets have storage.The only thing I did not make from scratch was the crown molding at the tops of cabinets and around the ceiling. Made the counter tops, cabinets, stained and lacquered in my shop, drove 100 miles and installed.
Also 9 foot ceilings.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful work. Come on down to my house.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Well done and very nice!!, an artist with beautiful coloured timber.


----------

